# Tell me all your thoughts on God...



## abraxas (May 30, 2008)

/


----------



## chris82 (May 30, 2008)

Great subject,
Great title and 
Great photo

All in all great.


----------



## abraxas (May 30, 2008)

chris82 said:


> Great subject,
> Great title and
> Great photo
> 
> All in all great.



Thanks Chris.  I had some second thoughts on the edit and decided to crop and remove the reflections in the shades to give it a more of a souless, psychotic look.  Hope it don't change your opinion.


----------



## chris82 (May 30, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Thanks Chris. I had some second thoughts on the edit and decided to crop and remove the reflections in the shades to give it a more of a souless, psychotic look. Hope it don't change your opinion.


 
I prefer the origional but thats just me!


----------



## abraxas (May 30, 2008)

Original vision restored after a decent night's rest.
--


----------



## kundalini (May 30, 2008)

I think this might be a first for me to see you second guessing yourself.  

I prefer the reflections removed personally, but might have taken them out of the bridge as well... at least the three hot ones.

I only hope she remembers the few good things I've done this time and that my intention (particularly in the later years) was to do no harm.  But I have no regrets....next time 'round I'll try to remember what I did and do a bit better.  Eventually *fingers crossed* I'll get to come back as a cat.


----------



## abraxas (May 30, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I think this might be a first for me to see you second guessing yourself.
> 
> I prefer the reflections removed personally, but might have taken them out of the bridge as well... at least the three hot ones.
> 
> I only hope she remembers the few good things I've done this time and that my intention (particularly in the later years) was to do no harm.  But I have no regrets....next time 'round I'll try to remember what I did and do a bit better.  Eventually *fingers crossed* I'll get to come back as a cat.



whoa. did I just screw up getting rid of the reflections on the bridge. 

that's it for me today. ...


----------



## chris82 (May 30, 2008)

Takeing the reflections out of the sunglases is like dropping a bag of rubish all over the foreground of that perfect sunrise shot.


----------



## abraxas (May 30, 2008)

yep. you win. shoulda went with my initial gut on this one. will fix later after nap, sandwicjhes and a cookie.


----------



## GeorgiaOwl (May 30, 2008)

I'm scared - reflections or not! I like how the face looks kinda...umm...flat...but in a good way. And very ominous in b&w! 

ok, now i have to look at something non-scary before going to bed!


----------



## Alpha (May 31, 2008)

I am so confused.


----------



## Senor Hound (May 31, 2008)

I kind of agree with Alpha.  I don't really feel these 182-degree shots, but that's okay.  If you aren't my favorite photographer on this website, you're tied for first, which means I know that me not really liking the fish-eye is me, and not you.

I'd love to comment on your shots, but I don't think I could if I tried.  You're probably used to this, but great work.  I'll keep peering in on your posts, but I might not reply to all of them.  If you are wondering what I'm thinking, its all good


----------



## abraxas (May 31, 2008)

Wow. What a difference a night's sleep makes. Will have to ty it more often.  Anyway, original photo restored to post, and thanks for your comments everyone.


----------



## kundalini (May 31, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Wow. What a difference a night's sleep makes.


Yup, have to agree on that.

Which leads to my new found appreciation for reflections.


----------



## JimmyO (May 31, 2008)

Alpha said:


> I am so confused.



me 2:meh:


----------



## abraxas (May 31, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Yup, have to agree on that.
> 
> Which leads to my new found appreciation for reflections.



I thinking you like them then?  I kept going around with it last night and thinking about second-guessing myself.  Should have just stuck with the guts in the first place.



JimmyO said:


> me 2:meh:



I've heard the model in the shot reminds people of a psychotic homeless serial killer. Think of it as the last thing you see before the murderer completes choking the crap out of you in a dark, rat-infested, semi-deserted, flophouse hotel lobby. The stench of stale cigarettes and cheap wine, the sour smell of sweat and acidity of spittle accompanies your last labored breath and your dizzying final thoughts and so on and so forth...

Or not. Gotta try stuff. Everyday.


----------



## chris82 (May 31, 2008)

abraxas said:


> I've heard the model in the shot reminds people of a psychotic homeless serial killer. Think of it as the last thing you see before the murderer completes choking the crap out of you in a dark, rat-infested, semi-deserted, flophouse hotel lobby. The stench of stale cigarettes and cheap wine, the sour smell of sweat and acidity of spittle accompanies your last labored breath and your dizzying final thoughts and so on and so forth...
> 
> Or not. Gotta try stuff. Everyday.


 
I bet you used to enjoy hurting animals when you were a kid!


----------



## abraxas (Jun 1, 2008)

chris82 said:


> I bet you used to enjoy hurting animals when you were a kid!



Nah- Just a fondness for creative writing.  :shock:


----------

